# 300win mag or 300 RUM?



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, as I'm deep into my 270WSM project and waiting on this part and that part to arrive, I cant help but think of which gun to get next. I am going to get another one once I complete my project. I probably won't get as involved on it. Probably a custom stock w/glass bedding and trigger with a muzzle break and a nice scope. I want another 30cal rifle. I already have a 30-06 so I want to get something with a little more kick to it. 

I'm thinking a 300 win mag or a 300 RUM. Honestly I don't know the difference between the 2 and would probably lean more towards the 300 win mag. 
Does one have any advantages over the other. Are one of the 2 more easy to reload with? things like that

Any advise?? thoughts? opinions?

I even thought about getting a 338 lapua but, if I did that I would go full custom.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I would go .300 win mag myself. I have one and I love it. just for ammo price and availability alone. .300 rum is probably flatter shooting and would make a devastating elk round at long range with 200 gr partitions but it probably only has 300 fps on the win mag. recoil and rifle weight would be heavier in rum though. 
that said the win mag only has that much velocity on the 06. so I guess if you already have 06 the rum would be the step up that would make getting another .30 cal worth it. but ammo will cost you


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd go with the Winny. I need 300RUM brass to make other calibers out of and IF I can find it I'm paying a lot for it. People just hand me 300WM brass. You can shoot a 300WM comfortably without a muzzle brake. Not so much with the 300RUM.
The 300RUM is a great round and will definitely knock an elk's d!ck in the dirt at long range but if you put the pencil to the paper, you'll see it's not that far ahead of the 300WM.
Ammo will cost you much more for the 300RUM.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=36729904&cat=655&lpid=4&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it depends how far you plan on shooting. A .300 win mag is already plenty **** potent at almost any reasonable range but the rum could stretch you out even a little further.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

One advantage I see with the RUM is being able to push the heavier bullets faster than the 300WM. How much faster? I'm not really sure. Is it totally worth it? Probably not. If this is strictly a hunting rig that would only have a couple boxes through it each year, a 300 RUM would be worth it for the performance. If it's something you're wanting to shoot often, a 300 WM will definitely give you more time behind the trigger.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I vote RUM... A while back I was wanting and awesome elk cartridge and compared the 325 WSM, 338 and 300 Win, but one outlying factor that I did not collect was the fact that the 300 RUM actually produces more energy than all 3 of the rounds and even had a flatter trajectory. Without going crazy custom like with a 30-378 or a 338 Lapua the 300 RUM is an authoritative elk bone shattering crusher. 

That being said my elk round is closer to a 300 win than it is a 300 RUM....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, when I have a Son, i'm going to pass my 30-06 down to him like my dad did for me. My 270WSM will be my primary hunting gun for both deer and elk, so this gun will be a hunt on occasion gun as well as a back up gun. 

So, it sounds like a majority is voting for the 300 RUM. 
I'm not going to rule out the 300WM just yet though


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just to throw another wrench into the equation take a look at the .300 and .340 Weatherby Mags. 

Personally if I was going to either purchase or build a rifle for occasional or as a backup rifle for elk and bigger animals I would take a look at the .30-378 and .338-378 Weatherby rounds. Factory ammo is expensive but that is where reloading comes in handy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Reloading too... how many cartridges per lb of powder do you get?


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I vote 300WM just because I think you should enjoy shooting your rifle more than feeling it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Reloading too... how many cartridges per lb of powder do you get?
> 
> -DallanC


If that question is about the two that I mentioned, according to the Barnes manual the average load for them are:

.30-378 110 grains of powder per cartridge=63 rounds per pound
.348-378 115 grains of powder per cartridge=60 rounds per pound


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's throw all variables into the mix and figure out the costs per load:

http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Let's throw all variables into the mix and figure out the costs per load:
> 
> http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


My hand loads for my .340 Weatherby are just over $1.00 a round not counting the brass. The factory rounds that are very close to what I am loading are over $100.00 for 20.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

110 to 115 gr of powder... wowzers. And I thought the STW was hungry shooting XLCs with 84gr of powder.


-DallanC


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

300 Weatherby. Better than the win and less expensive to shoot than the rum.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Igottabigone said:


> 300 Weatherby. Better than the win and less expensive to shoot than the rum.


in your opinion what makes the 300 weatherby better then the 300 win?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> in your opinion what makes the 300 weatherby better then the 300 win?


You get a extra 150-200fps with any given load.

Same with the 338 Win mag vrs 340 Weatherby, an extra 150-200 fps.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Igottabigone said:


> 300 Weatherby. Better than the win and less expensive to shoot than the rum.


Even though he didn't ask about the 300Wby, I'll chime in. Now you're talking about one of my most favorite rounds for hunting.

It has manageable recoil for most. My wife has shot her last four deer with my Accumark, including her blacktail yesterday. It's the most I can shoot at the bench for long strings without a muzzle brake.

The ballistics are slightly better than the 300WM.

If you reload it's not much more than a 300WM or 30-06 for consumables. (Factory rounds are another story.)

It will handle any big game animal. But, then again, so will the 300WM.

Out of HIS two choices, I'd still pick the 300WM just because of the ammo availability and recoil.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the 300 rum with 180 to 200 grain bullets. I honestly don't think it's has all that much recoil if it has a good muzzle break. I've seen several kids shooting it this year and none of them complained. One of the guns is a light weight carbon christensen arms gun. The other was a heavy varmit style remington. You better wear hearing protection and be carful of others arround you in hunting situation though. If your not you could cause permanent hearing loss to yourself or others.

I wouldn't shoot any of the 300 mags and up without a break!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a 300 Win Mag that I sold about 5 years ago and that is probably the only firearm I really regret selling. So I cast my vote for the 300WM


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I have had a win mag for quite a while and I've had a .300 Tejas for a little over a year. The Tejas is basically an Ackley improved RUM and can safely fire RUM ammo. There are definitely pros and cons of each. Both are great cartridges and either one could possibly be a better choice depending on your situation. The win mag is already over the threshold of felt-recoil that the average shooter can tolerate while maintaining sub-moa accuracy. The RUM would need to be equipped with a brake for such a shooter. Brakes are so commonplace today that most people assume they have no downside. I don't spend an entire hunt wearing ear-pro and I usually don't waste the time of putting in plugs before taking a shot at something. If you do this with a braked RUM, it's gonna hurt. Brakes also have the potential to upset barrel harmonics and integral brakes can be hard to clean. That being said, the non-belted case wall of the RUM is a superior design to the win mag and makes reloading a touch easier, But it uses a boat load of powder and brass is expensive and pretty short lived.

Bottom line, The RUM will outperform the win mag in every way. The question is, do you need that much gun and can you handle it? It will probably cost more up front, it will be harder for most shooters to use, rifles will be heavier and even if you reload, ammo will be more expensive. A win mag has the energy to make a solid kill at distances past what most shooters are capable of. The only reason I can see to pick the Ultra is to extend your range. If you're always going to be shooting at distances over 500 or 600yds then the added performance of a RUM would probably be worth it. If you're a sub-moa shooter and somewhat recoil proof, the RUM is a great choice. If you want a .30 magnum just to have one, I'd steer you toward the win mag.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have shot both calibers in questions quite a bit. Both guns have breaks on them and they are very user friendly. I got into the long-range thing heavy a few years ago and have had 6 rifles put together since. 

The first picture is the ballistic information on a 300 Win, shooting 168 gr. Barnes TTSX. Muzzle velocity is 3028.

The second picture is the ballistic information on a 300 Ultra, shooting 190 gr. VLD. Muzzle velocity is 3250.

The third picture is a side-by-side comparison. 

*My favorite long range cartridge is the 6.5x284 Norma!


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> The second picture is the ballistic information on a 300 Ultra, shooting 190 gr. VLD. Muzzle velocity is 3250.


I've been using 190gr VLD's in my Tejas. Do you have a favorite powder for that bullet and chambering? What kind of rifle is your RUM?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I use Retumbo for it. The RUM is based off the Remington 700 action. I had it trued up, new trigger, brake, etc. 

The worst part is reloading for that thing - that case holds a lot of powder!


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> I use Retumbo for it. The RUM is based off the Remington 700 action. I had it trued up, new trigger, brake, etc.
> 
> The worst part is reloading for that thing - that case holds a lot of powder!


I was afraid you'd say that. Retumbo's been a little bit of a white whale for me these days. Haven't found any to try yet. Sounds like a similar build to my Tejas. What trigger did ya go with? Who'd ya have do the work for ya?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Smoot said:


> I was afraid you'd say that. Retumbo's been a little bit of a white whale for me these days. Haven't found any to try yet. Sounds like a similar build to my Tejas. What trigger did ya go with? Who'd ya have do the work for ya?


I had Cross Canyon Arms do the work on it. I went with a Timney trigger.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, My 270WSM will be completely custom. 100% top to bottom. It will be my primary long range gun. As well as my primary hunting gun. 

As for my next new rifle, well I feel like ultimately I will choose the 300WM. 

I have a few buddys that shoot it and love it. As I have said it will be more of a "back up" gun or for instance, if my dad needs to use a gun (because he only shoots a .243 and a .223 these days). Or my brother ln-law needs to use a gun. It will be a gun for me for when the occasion calls for a 300WM. 

I know the gun is a long range gun but, I'm not going to go crazy with this one like I am with my 270WSM. I think i'll just glass bed the stock and put a timney trigger and a nice scope. Maybe a Vortex Viper HS LR. So in the distant future when I have the time, I can incorporate it into a long range gun.

I'v got my shotguns, my .22's, .243, 30-06, 270WSM, and pistols. I just need to get my next .30 cal heavy hitter.

I do Reload.... If I get the 300WM I think I will start with a 180gr Accubond or Barnes TTSX and go from there.

Thanks guys!!

but by all means lets keep this topic going!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I have shot both calibers in questions quite a bit. Both guns have breaks on them and they are very user friendly. I got into the long-range thing heavy a few years ago and have had 6 rifles put together since.
> 
> The first picture is the ballistic information on a 300 Win, shooting 168 gr. Barnes TTSX. Muzzle velocity is 3028.
> 
> ...


That's some very significant differences between the WM and the RUM according to those charts. I had no idea it was that pronounced.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my 300wm. I have a Ruger m77 and when it was stock was a pain to shoot literally. I was going to just put a muzzle break on it and call it good, but got called a wuss. So I spent some money on a new Hogue stock and a new timney trigger now its a pleasure to shoot. Its my favorite rifle now. 180 gr accubonds with RL22 is quite the load.


----------

